# selling house



## jean terry (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi we have just sold our house in Spain and have made no prophit but they have still kept €4000 from us is this right and can we claim any back, I am retired but not registered in spain as a retiree , my pension is still paid in to our bank in England, Many thanks Jean.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

jean terry said:


> Hi we have just sold our house in Spain and have made no prophit but they have still kept €4000 from us is this right and can we claim any back, I am retired but not registered in spain as a retiree , my pension is still paid in to our bank in England, Many thanks Jean.


If this deduction is for Capital Gains Tax, then providing the registered owner is over the age of 65 my understanding is that you should be exempt from paying this.

I would first of all speak with the lawyer who handled the sale of the property to find out what the amount retained was for, and by who.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

When a property sale in Spain takes place, a capital gains tax must be paid by the seller. According to Spanish fiscal law, the buyer withholds 3% of the total purchase price to make sure that the seller does not take the money and run.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's normal. I sold a property in Canada and a percentage of the profit was withheld by my accountant and paid to Revenue Canada...I seem to remember it was around 7%...


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

incidently (as i am buying) did you have to take na % age drop in the price in order to sell ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jean terry said:


> Hi we have just sold our house in Spain and have made no prophit but they have still kept €4000 from us is this right and can we claim any back, I am retired but not registered in spain as a retiree , my pension is still paid in to our bank in England, Many thanks Jean.


Are you saying then that you are one of the invisible~ I.E, you have never made a tax return or registered here?


----------

